# Calvinism a cult!?!?



## Scot (Jun 3, 2004)

Can you believe this? 

http://timebombers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1885

Scot


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 3, 2004)

Been there, done that, got the T-Shirt. Not the webstie but the allegations that Calvinists are a cult. Pretty common accusation from Arminians who don't know any better.


----------



## Scot (Jun 3, 2004)

What's sad is that the guy who posted that used to be an elder in a PCA church.


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 3, 2004)

The Arminians are just upset over the fact that they don't have a cool secret handshake  so they call Calvinism a cult :blah1:


----------



## king of fools (Jun 3, 2004)

What's really sad is that the argumentation is very weak. I want to scream.

&quot;It is my contention that the normative expression of religion in our total culture rejects the notion of limited atonement in favor of universal atonement.&quot;

What? What about reading the clear teaching of the Bible? What does the Bible say? Instead of letting society tell you what is true, read the Bible and find out what God has to say about it and conform to in.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:df55f3aeb3][i:df55f3aeb3]Originally posted by Scot[/i:df55f3aeb3]
What's sad is that the guy who posted that used to be an elder in a PCA church. [/quote:df55f3aeb3]

Actually, he never said he was an elder - just a member. If he used to be an elder I'd [i:df55f3aeb3]really[/i:df55f3aeb3] want to scream!


----------



## raderag (Jun 3, 2004)

At least the one Luteran had a good reply in saying that Arminian free will was a heresy.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 3, 2004)

Wayne, I will be using that line about the secret handshakes amoung my fellow Reformed Baptists at my church one of these days :bs2:

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Scot (Jun 3, 2004)

Chris,


[quote:1d6bd97abc]
Actually, he never said he was an elder
[/quote:1d6bd97abc]

He didn't on that thread but he's said that on previous posts that he's made on that forum. Now you can really scream!

Scot


----------



## Scot (Jun 3, 2004)

Steve,

I debated him over limited atonement on that forum. He would not look at the meaning of words like propitiation, reconciled, redeemed, etc. He focuses on the words &quot;world&quot; and &quot;all&quot;, takes them out of context and draws a conclusion of universal atonement. Nothing new really.

The thread is called &quot;Jesus died only for the elect&quot; if you want to check it out (I'm owen). You probably won't want to though. It will probably really get your blood boiling.:flaming:

That thread was actually started by Johnny_redeemed, who also posts on here. 

By the way, hello Johnny!

Scot


----------



## Scot (Jun 3, 2004)

Wayne,

I need to learn that handshake!

Scot


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Jun 4, 2004)

I think it is absurd to say that the view held by the majority of the church fathers (Augustine, Aquinas, Luther, Calvin, Jonathan Edwards, and Charles Hodge, etc. in part or in whole.) is a cult. I do not know what else to say. My mind is boggled at the fact a Christian brother would call his brother a cult member.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 4, 2004)

A cult:blah1::blah1::blah1:

sounds like they need more sermons


----------



## cupotea (Jun 4, 2004)

[quote:6845d16bd5][i:6845d16bd5]Originally posted by Scot[/i:6845d16bd5]
Chris,


[quote:6845d16bd5]
Actually, he never said he was an elder
[/quote:6845d16bd5]

He didn't on that thread but he's said that on previous posts that he's made on that forum. Now you can really scream!

Scot [/quote:6845d16bd5]

Let me tell you what I have discovered as an administrator of several message boards. I have found that in many instances, people who claim they were Calvinists and have rejected Calvinism and argue for free-will, are lying through their teeth. They were never Calvinists. 

I have also found this to be true with atheists who claimed they were bible believing, God-fearing/loving/worshipping Christians and reverted to atheism.

I believe they do this because they think it adds credibility to their current position.

I find it revolting.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Jun 4, 2004)

[quote:a038fed8fa][i:a038fed8fa]Originally posted by Newly Reformed[/i:a038fed8fa]
[quote:a038fed8fa][i:a038fed8fa]Originally posted by Scot[/i:a038fed8fa]
Chris,


[quote:a038fed8fa]
Actually, he never said he was an elder
[/quote:a038fed8fa]

He didn't on that thread but he's said that on previous posts that he's made on that forum. Now you can really scream!

Scot [/quote:a038fed8fa]

Let me tell you what I have discovered as an administrator of several message boards. I have found that in many instances, people who claim they were Calvinists and have rejected Calvinism and argue for free-will, are lying through their teeth. They were never Calvinists. 

I have also found this to be true with atheists who claimed they were bible believing, God-fearing/loving/worshipping Christians and reverted to atheism.

I believe they do this because they think it adds credibility to their current position.

I find it revolting. [/quote:a038fed8fa]

Ussually they seem to have held to some watered down version of election, so that made them a Calvinist, or so they think.
Is it just me or doesn't seem ludicrous to have to always be defending Biblical Christianity. I mean shouldn't they have to prove to us that their belief system has Biblical warrant, that is at least the way I see it.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 4, 2004)

[quote:e177b47ac0]Ussually they seem to have held to some watered down version of election, so that made them a Calvinist, or so they think.[/quote:e177b47ac0]

Well yes, I have run across this as well, not too long ago, as a matter of fact. This poster was known as a Calvinist, but when the debate got intensive, his Amyraldic beliefs came out. In a very short time, it became glaringly obvious that he basically had no idea what he believed.

But I am not speaking of those types. I am speaking of people who boldly claim that they were once full five pointers, but &quot;through study and prayer&quot; it has been revealed that Calvinism is, in fact, unbiblical and they are now proclaiming the truth of Arminianism. And they were never, ever Reformed in their theology. It is a facade to give them &quot;more credibility&quot; as an Arminian.

It is duplicitous.


----------



## cupotea (Jun 4, 2004)

Ack, I didn't respond to this:

[quote:4b084ae4ac]Is it just me or doesn't seem ludicrous to have to always be defending Biblical Christianity. I mean shouldn't they have to prove to us that their belief system has Biblical warrant, that is at least the way I see it. [/quote:4b084ae4ac]

No, it isn't just you. Some of us are discussing this exact thing elsewhere. It seems to me that it is always the Calvinist who defends and the Arminian who attacks. Yet the Calvinist is, inevitably, blamed for the polemics.


----------



## kceaster (Jun 4, 2004)

I'll spend my 1000th post saying this:

If catechetical training had never fallen out in the &quot;evangelical&quot; church, we wouldn't have these sort of rants.

Too much of another gospel has gotten into the world.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 4, 2004)

[quote:a666b3e582][i:a666b3e582]Originally posted by kceaster[/i:a666b3e582]
I'll spend my 1000th post saying this:

If catechetical training had never fallen out in the &quot;evangelical&quot; church, we wouldn't have these sort of rants.

Too much of another gospel has gotten into the world.

In Christ,

KC [/quote:a666b3e582]

If we had a smiley hitting a nail on the head with a hammer, I'd post it.

But we don't, so I'll settle for .


----------



## turmeric (Jun 4, 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm putting on my pilgrim hat and heading to the airport to sell tulips to some unsuspecting Arminians!


----------

